# Evelon grow journal (Panama Red and Super)



## Evelon (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello friends,
 This is my grown journal. I am from Sweden and I have grown only once before in soil, which was more of a test-run but I got good results nevertheless (Sweetheart and Kazoo from KlozitKing). Since then I have bought/read growbooks and I have been silently observing this board, sucking up info (Thanks everyone). Now I feel confident enough to take it a bit further.

I have two regular small closets (29 x 25 x 6 ft high, each). Both have mylar, oscillating fans and poor mans CO2 (sugar, yest, water, baking soda and some milkpowder). For now I go with swedish nutes called Blåkorn (NPK 8-3-5) that I take every week or so: http://www.vet.bayer.dk/bayer/Internet_Bayergarden_SE.nsf/Public/5A79BF19FFBA699FC12570D600503FCE

I just need to fix descrete holes for in-take/exhaust. The closets are in the hallway of my flat, which I rent so I want it to be as I got it when I later hand over the keys. For now I keep the doors half-open, but that will change in a few days (just haven't had the time). I have that all figured out (fans, silicone, tubes). I just hope the draft/temp will be good enough once i close the doors.

Left closet is vegging for my mothers/kids. I have two lightfixtures with two 24 Flora Glo each (4 tubes...1600 lumen for my four sq. feet  ). Maybe not the best choice, but it was the best i could find in my town. It works for now, but I need to find more/better veg-light.
http://www.hagen.com/deutschland/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=112&PROD_ID=01015830051003

   Right closet is flowering with a 600w HPS, Philips Son-T. 

I was going to buy some seeds from KlozitKing again and was just browsing to see which ones Id buy. I really liked the Sweetheart. Around this time I met my neighbour (who is 75 years old) in the hallway and we started talking about MJ. I knew he was quite experienced smoker/grower, so I asked him alot of questions. I ended up splitting a joint of Panama Red with him in his apartment (right next to mine). By the time I had to go over to my place again, he had given me (!) Panama Red seeds and Super Super (or super skunk?) seeds.  He even gave me one of his plants (a Panama Red) that was 3 tall at the time. I asked what he wanted for everything, but he replied Ah, it was free for me, so why should I demand money for it?!. Too good to be true. I thanked him and I was set to go.

 So far I have one Panama Red mother and a few small ones (3 panama red, 1 super super) in peat pots. I will hopefully have a nice SoG of Panama Red and Super Super. I cant complain.

   But please spray me with ideas, tips and questions if you have any. Here are some pictures so far...


----------



## Witness (Jun 27, 2006)

tjenare! they look great.


----------



## Evelon (Jun 27, 2006)

'Tack' Witness, I like your journal/grow too. Good 'lycka' with your grow. Say high to Loke from me, ok?!


----------



## Insane (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey there Evelon those plants are lookin happy&healthy, keep up the good work!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

*May i say your babies are looking great. Everytime i here the strain Panama Red i have a flashback to when i was a teenager and you can get some nice $10 bags of it. Damn i miss those days.  *


----------



## Evelon (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Insane and TBG! Yeah, the Panama Red seems like a rare one these days. I wonder how they compare to todays "standards" for growers. There was only one picture from the 70's that I found (internet) of Panam Red. It was quite bushy and short. It will be interesting to see what's ahead. I love everyday of watching them grow.


----------



## FieldofDreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice thread!!  I have been looking for the recipe for that CO2 mixture, how much of each do you add together?


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 28, 2006)

LOL nice plants man!! panama red!!! thats like never heard in PR jajaja but ill keep an eye on this thread!!! happy Growings!!!


----------



## Evelon (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah Purple_Chronic, I was also puzzled when the old man started talking about Panama Red. But aparently he knows his sh!t. He said that during the 70's he brought alot of weed in from our neighbours in Denmark. He told many stories about his adventures, but I can't recall them as vividly...I was kinda lost in the panama cloud when he told them. Really nice.

FieldOfDreams, I'm just experimenting with the CO2 so far and got the recepie from some swedish aquarium site. For now I use two 2 litre bottles, but will upgrade to a 25 liter tank soon to see what happens. I connected an airtight tube from the bottle to the fan. I have no way to test how much co2 I get, nor controlling when it's on and off:






(2 litre bottle)
1.5 litre of "a-tad-warmer-than-lukewarm-water"
1.5 deciliters of sugar
2 teaspoons of dry yest
2 teaspoons of milkpowder
1 milliliter (knife edge) of baking powder

I'm the Royale with cheese, so go here to convert :
http://convert.french-property.co.uk/

Remember, CO2 is heavier than air, so put the bottle/tube above the plants so it can "rain" down over them if you don't have too much draft. I simply duct-taped my tube behind my fan.

When yeast breaks down the sugar, CO2 and alcohol is created. The bakingpowder is just for speeding up and making it bubble (CO2) right away. Otherwise you have to wait a few hours for a reaction. That's what I've read anyways. On the other hand, the alcohol kills the yeast so when the bubbling gets weaker in a few days, just pour half out the drain, add lukewarm water and yest again..and then it should start to bubble again.


----------



## FieldofDreams (Jun 29, 2006)

I like that Royale with cheese, nice to see someone knows their movie quotes.  Thanks for the recipe I am about to start my new flower cab but first I have to get my mothers, which Im in the process so....


----------



## Evelon (Jul 3, 2006)

Great sunny weather here in Sweden. Sitting on my balcony, drinking juice and enjoying my days off. I put my friends out in the sun with me, and they love it (just look at the little fellow reaching for the sun):











I can't help spraying them with water once in a while, cos it's hot. Like giving icecream to kids I guess.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 3, 2006)

*Hello Evelon. Can you please get a close up pic of the big plant for me if ya can. They are looking great.*


----------



## Evelon (Jul 3, 2006)

Sure TBG, here you go:











Here's another big one, of the plant as a whole:
http://www.dwine.se/evelon/growjournal/panama_big_withcameraflash.jpg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 3, 2006)

*Thanks for putting up the extra pics of your beautiful lady for me Evelon she looks great. Can't wait to see what she's gonna look like when it's all said and done. Your doing a great job.  *


----------



## Witness (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking good. Nice plants man.


----------



## Insane (Jul 4, 2006)

Beautiful plants you got there Evelon, keep up the good work and you'll have some nice buds in no time at all!


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 4, 2006)

woah!! shes huge!!!

keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Evelon (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks guys! Glad you like them. My plan is to flower four of my (currently) small ones (3 Panama Red and 1 "Super-Super"), and keep the big mama as a motherplant to take clones from. I only have space for four plants flowering anyway, and I'm eager to get buds. The plants are all from seeds (given to me by my pot-vet neighbour, if you missed that).

I just bought the rooting hormone (Rhizopon, best I could find around here) but will wait a while until she is a bit bigger, and when I feel confident to take clones. Never cloned before, but I'm well prepared so I don't think it will be a problem. Otherwise I have you guys.

While I'm at it:
_when do you think I should start taking (four) clones? How big/old does she need to be and how many can I take without stressing her too much?  _


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 4, 2006)

Evelon said:
			
		

> While I'm at it:
> _when do you think I should start taking (four) clones? How big/old does she need to be and how many can I take without stressing her too much?  _


Hey Evelon, you've got some healthy looking plants! There is a 30% rule I follow. If you want to take 4 tops, then you must have at least 8 the same size that you leave undisturbed. I prune my Mother plants using the 30% rule also. Sometimes I just don't need the clones yet, so I prune her back a couple of nodes doing only 30% of the plant until it heals. Usually only a few days on a healthy plant. I prune and take clones on the weekends so I let a week go by before taking another third. By the time I get around the plant, the new growth from the first cutting has grown ready. My only Mother going right now is a Snow White. She's growing about an inch a day at 3 feet tall. She's a clone factory!

Good luck in your grow. It looks like you have the touch.


----------



## Evelon (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you very much, Stoney Bud!


----------



## Evelon (Jul 7, 2006)

Bummer x3.
Three of my Panama Red kids are males. I offered to give them to my potsmoking (but not grower) friend. He gladly accepted. he has some land out at the countryside. I will rely on my clonings, and I will put some new seeds to sprout.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 9, 2006)

Good Idea!!!

so you can keep the strain alive!!!!

Who knows maybe some breader will buy it off you?????


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 9, 2006)

Evelon said:
			
		

> Bummer x3.
> Three of my Panama Red kids are males. I offered to give them to my potsmoking (but not grower) friend. He gladly accepted. he has some land out at the countryside. I will rely on my clonings, and I will put some new seeds to sprout.


That's the problem with seed grown plants. Cloning really is the way to go after one female is grown as a Mother. The seeds are the only way to stay up with current strains unless you're lucky enough to have a place to buy clones.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Evelon (Sep 17, 2006)

So, I cut her down (Panama Red). She got as tall as my lower arm. I hope I didn't cut her down to early. Well, well...

I took the picture at the bottom right after the scissorhand-treatment.

I still have my "super" growing, but I will let her grow a bit more. 

Edit: I've been away from this site some time cos I've been busy with other stuff. This is one out of two "big" plants I've got, that I thought were gonna be mothers, they both went into flowering..and I din't want to f#%k things up so I let them be. i have more seeds..and more time. Ah, time. I hope the buds will last. I have 4 clones going on in the closet though.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

*It's been so long i thought we lost ya there Evelon.   She turned out to be a real beauty didn't she.   If she smokes anything like she looks your in for a surprise.   Great job on the grow and i hope you have many more like it. *


----------



## Evelon (Sep 18, 2006)

She is a beauty! I sampled her earlier, and it's a great smoke. Thanks TBG and everyone else for all the help. It's a clean, friendly and helpful forum. You haven't lost me. 

I still have the other "big" plant that I will cut down soon. I will post it too here when that happens. Then I will focus on raising the little clones. It's getting colder here in Sweden and the closet looks cozy.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, that bud looks good....how long did you flower for? Did you watch your trichs wiht a magnifying glass? Definitely post more pics of your other girls, and best of luck of course!


----------

